# Anyone gone for egg collection alone?



## Rillischen (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you are all well. 

I am on second day of stimms first ever round of IVF with donor sperm  feeling mixture of excited, nervous and in general very emotional (whether that is the bemfola or the emotional journey itself Im not sure  

I have a question for you single ladies, has anyone gone for egg collection alone? I have a friend lined up but she has had a family emergency which may mean she is unable to be there. I haven't told many people and am keen to keep it that way for now. I live in London so can easily get a taxi home. 

Would really welcome anyone's experiences.

Sending best wishes to everyone x x x


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

I haven’t, but they do look after you at the clinics well and I would have been prepared to do it.
It might be that the clinic insist on you having someone with you though. You will be a bit sore afterwards.
I did faint once after egg collection.


----------



## s1974 (Jun 25, 2011)

My clinic insisted I had a person with me to take me home.


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey  

I went for egg collection alone. I had to travel to Denmark, so couldn't really ask anyone to go with me for a whole week. 
It is absolutely doable! I got some pain medication so I couldn't drive afterwards and had to walk back to my hotel. I could have stayed at the clinic all day if I had wanted to, but I left 30 or 45 minutes after egg collection. It wasn't at all painful to walk (30 min walk) and when I got back I stayed in bed all day (which wasn't necessary, but I hadn't slept too well the night before and couldn't drive anywhere for 24 hours, so it was the best thing to do   )

Are there specific things you're worried about?


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I went to my first EC alone. I had a taxi arrive to collect me to take me straight home but the clinic did question whether someone would be home with me as you're not meant to be alone for some time after sedation just incase it has a bad effect on you. 

I felt absolutely fine though, and while my mum came to subsequent ECs with me I wouldn't have hesitated to go alone if I had to


----------

